# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lactarius tesquorum

## Azuer

Aprovecho aquí para subir las fotos de otro "falso nízcalo" con barbas, muy parecido al que nos ponía el otro día eldelassetas en el post "Un nízcalo algo tóxico", el _Lactarius torminosus_.

En este caso se trata de _Lactarius tesquorum_, un lactario ligado a las jaras en suelo ácido.

Se caracteriza por su color rosa-anaranjado o rosa pálido no zonado, por las "barbas" del margen del píleo y por el pie corto no escrobiculado.

Se podría confundir, como digo, con _L. torminosus_, muy parecido en aspecto y coloración, pero éste tiene el pileo claramente zonado, el pie más largo y robusto y hábitat bajo abedules. _L. mairei_ crece bajo encinas en terreno calcáreo, tiene colores más ocráceos y su carne se vuelve progresivamente grisácea. Ninguno de ellos es comestible.

----------

